# OAA books



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Anybody received the new OAA book yet?

I guess all the info is online, but I like having a copy at work for those "I really should be doing something else" moments.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Little bird told me books are close to done


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Oh, cool, just logged in and renewed my OAA membership.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

i got mine 2 weeks ago


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Hmmm...I sent in my renewal quite awhile ago. Guess I'll wait a little longer then check.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

moosemeat you got your book 2 weeks ago or membership?????


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

where are the books???? anybody know?????


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Why don't you e-mail the OAA president directly, or post the question on the OAA Facebook page and get the answer quickly and directly from the person responsible?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Stash said:


> Why don't you e-mail the OAA president directly, or post the question on the OAA Facebook page and get the answer quickly and directly from the person responsible?


Sense making that is not!
:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I asked on Facebook right after I posted above, and got an answer back from prez. Took all of 7 minutes.
_Currently being printed, will be going out to everyone very soon._


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

There has to be a better way of communicating than Facebook. Really? That is where we are with things? I do everything in my power not to go to Facebook


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

If you don't like Facebook, you can always e-mail or phone him or any other Board member for information.

If you can think of a better place or way for OAA members to openly discuss common interest issues, then I'm sure we'd all like to hear about it. Facebook is free and easy. An OAA discussion forum open to members only would be great, but it would cost money and require someone to maintain it.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well stash why would I go to all that work when you and shaky shot seem to have all the answers right here and in half the time..and your totally wrong on your time frames for answers ..I waited 2 weeks to place my 300 dollar add to find out server down and none of the members told in advance and pm to pres and others did not go through at all with the copy of my add full page colour... and you even commented on this ...funny how everything is one sided in your responses ..simple questions only need simple answers ...not bashing ... I try to stay away from face book as not really easy to use like this ...and thanks for info re books ...


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Stash,

An OAA discussion forum could be set up for free with the use of freeforums.org and linked directly off the OAA's website. On of our members at Durham setup a forum for us early last year and it seems to run quite well. We do not see a lot of traffic through it from our members or visiting guests, but it easily linkable for access from the OAA's website. You will as mentioned require a few people to act as Admin's and Mod's with the running of it. 
It's always an option as a communication medium for the OAA and it's members.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I wasn't aware that you could set up forums for free. Why don't you suggest it to the OAA Board for their consideration, and ask if your club member would set it up and run it for the OAA?

It would be best if it could only be accessed through the OAA membership portal.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

stash seems you have the time ...he suggested a solution to a oaa problem ..their eyes and ears are on at here ...and not through oaa portal..I don`t want to log on and put in pass word etc etc etc ...open to all as not financial statements and it might even pick up NEW MEMBERS...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

You log in and put a password in here to AT, so what's the difference? 

My suggestion to restrict a possible OAA forum to OAA members is to keep out the riffraff that have ruined AT. People would have to use their real names and be accountable for what they post.

And I don't have the time - I just happen to be home sick today. And even if I did, I'm not interested. I've put in my volunteer years for archery, and as you have so many times suggested, it's time for new blood.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

If the OAA was interested in setting up a dedicated member discussion forum and with the redirect links to a discussion forum needing to be established and setup on the OAA's current website, it not be more practical for the OAA to enquire with their current web designer to have him setup and establish a forum so it could be "hot" linked in a very similar manner as the facebook page is currently accessed.

I don't think you would want to limit people to access the forum as it may be a deterrent to potential new OAA members. Monitoring and controlling threads is why Mods and Admins would have to be established.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> stash seems you have the time ...he suggested a solution to a oaa problem ..their eyes and ears are on at here ...and not through oaa portal..I don`t want to log on and put in pass word etc etc etc ...open to all as not financial statements and it might even pick up NEW MEMBERS...


Anyone can make a suggestion, then sit back and wait for someone else to run with it....and you all know where that goes! Many of the people on here with all the complaints aren't willing to do anything except propose what needs fixing, but are quick to load more tasks on the volunteers the OAA currently has and then moan because no action was taken.
If you want something done, be a part of the solution!.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Well, that would be a Board decision, so you should suggest it to the President or other Board members, through the proper channels.

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

It is truly amazing how any topic on here that is OAA related turns into a **** storm. Always by a couple of the 'faithful' as well.

And Stash, be careful of who you call Rif Raff, it may just come back to bite you in the ass one day.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

The problem seems to be that mentioning OAA here is like using the "I" word on the trad forum, always ends in a pishing match. This seemed like a simple opening question yet here we are on page 2, miles off topic as usual.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

AT is just a place for people to complain about things anymore it seems

I don't see much "archers helping archers" anymore.

Sad really


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shakyshot said:


> AT is just a place for people to complain about things anymore it seems
> 
> I don't see much "archers helping archers" anymore.
> 
> Sad really


No, I go to Trad Talk for that.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Are you guys *****ing tonight because of ....how you get information over the internet. 
The internet is not a fad, and which ever path thru it you use it's fast. 
Get read to pay for internet info, it's coming. 

And guess what the fastest growing demographic is on Facebook right now? 

The BOOMERs. So if you can't or won't do it ...... move over and croak like a dodo bird....

Seriously this is yet again a silly *****.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Maybe the OAA book days are numbered. 

Maybe the OAA Webpage and FB should be the only communication tool, going forward. 

Just cut the costs of the book and divert the funds elsewhere...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Perhaps people can request hard copy or electronic for the book, that might be a start.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I am guessing an electronic version of the book is available as it would have been the best medium to send it the printers. If that is the case, a download version could also be made available for it's members on the OAA website.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

It had been downloadable from the web page for several years now.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice Day if it does not Rain.......................too funny

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php

One double click away...............................who knew! LOL


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

That's good, I've never looked for it but maybe a check box on membership forms requesting e copy or hard copy would be good, if it's not there already.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

Bigjono said:


> That's good, I've never looked for it but maybe a check box on membership forms requesting e copy or hard copy would be good, if it's not there already.


happy to see you got a membership how much extra was it to have them put you picture in the book?  what category shall i look in for your indoor scores? staying with the dark ages in trad? or stab less in barebow? 

i like the fact i can access the book on line, i never thought to look for it either.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

just went oaa site saw quest for gold and all kinds of other stuff where does it say in big letters 2014 book or do I have to search for it ...


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

you have to sign, in then to the left side under contacts is directory, click that, then 2014 and there you have it.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> just went oaa site saw quest for gold and all kinds of other stuff where does it say in big letters 2014 book or do I have to search for it ...


Administration > Forms & Documents (https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_docman&Itemid=125) 
If you are logged in you will see Tournament Directory. It has directories from 2005-2013. 2014 will be available soon. 

There is also a direct link to this page on the main menu if you are logged in (it is called _Directory_. Right between Contacts and Links). This is one of the benefits to being a member in good standing.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

wanemann said:


> you have to sign, in then to the left side under contacts is directory, click that, then 2014 and there you have it.


oops, my bad, thought i was looking at 2014, but at least now you know where to look ted


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

wanemann said:


> happy to see you got a membership how much extra was it to have them put you picture in the book?  what category shall i look in for your indoor scores? staying with the dark ages in trad? or stab less in barebow?
> 
> i like the fact i can access the book on line, i never thought to look for it either.


Lol, I had to offer Mike much gold to get that picture in there  I have not shot anything indoors this year, haven't even shot a full 3D round since July. I am staying RU for now seeing as the 12" stab is allowed in OAA now but may switch to shoot Trad or Longbow this summer.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I am a member in good standing wow have to be a member to log in to see the oaa directory.... maybe this should be re thought ..non members don`t get copy but acess for public may bring in new members ...its not financial ...kiss method guys ...you know maps to tournaments and adds etc etc etc good marketing. sense we aren`t the masons here with a secret hand shake ....lol lol wow


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Good ideas are good ideas.
All I see on here is pissing and moaning.
If you do not like the way the OAA works then please stop joining.
The way a couple on here speak of it seems counter productive for getting new members.
Speak,act,and post positive and the reaction may become more positive.
Just sayin,the "squeaky wheel gets the grease" does not always work when the wheel fell off 100 miles back.
Things happen. situations arise. things take time.
Take life happenings into consideration for a bunch of people donating there time.
They are only human.
I'm sure you have had to put things on hold for life happenings before classic.
Or are you above that?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Getting the directory is one of the benefits of joining the OAA. If you give away all or most of the benefits for free, there's no incentive for anyone to join, is there? 

I'll bet you could get tons more people showing up for the P & P shoot if you didn't charge an entry fee.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Ted and Stan make good points, 
but
the OAA has to decide, 
---is the book a service for the membership or is it a marketing tool?
---should the book be digital only or printed copy? 

My opinion is it's both right now, a good service but not a very good marketing tool.
How do you attract advertisers and new members if you don't actively distribute or sell the book and there by not sell the OAA to newcomers?
Also, the demographic today seems to be older. I don't see too many in the under 25 crowd here on this forum for example. I don't see the wave of new archers here that are trying archery because it's cool because of the Hobbit, Hunger, Games Brave etc. I don't see high-school archery info. Those are huge new markets that are ignored.

How about an app for the book that you pay a couple of bucks for that can be downloaded to your phone?

I am pro both e and printed versions, and I'm pro a good service product is also a good promotional vehicle.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Now you're getting into a discussion on the whole philosophy of the purpose of provincial and national archery associations.

I for one don't think it's the point of an archery association to grow and grow and grow. 

The OAA has been around in one form or another for close to 90 years, and although there's always been a rise and fall in membership numbers, the association has survived. I think it should be readily accessible for the people who are interested enough to want what it offers, and flexible enough to accommodate the changing needs of its membership.

I do NOT think it needs to be everything to everyone, and try to include every person who shows the remotest temporary interest in archery.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I know as a non member my thoughts don't hold any weight but my 2c is that the book is already available to non members anyway so no problem there. It is a great advertising tool so should be in both e and hard copy for those that want it.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

:thumbs_up Just heard the books will be going out in the next week or so. :thumbs_up


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

if book goes away major funding in adds are gone.... as well books are picked up by non members and members both and read some in shops and clubs ...tournament entries are there as well not all of us live in front of a computer...or want to.. also spoke to mike and he said out soon...as well


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

We received our book and new membership cards today.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

excellent


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

My facebook post


Got the book today and I'm impressed! I don't mind that the maps aren't there. And I am glad for the extra advertising...sounds funny to say that out-loud but, I do. Thanks for all the work piecing this together...60 pages!

Chuck


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

book looks good so far just got it ...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Got our books today. Really nice job, kudos to all involved.


----------

